# D.V.



## bconway52 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have seen the letters "D.V." signed at the end of emails and other various places. 

But sadly, I have no idea what it means. Anyone have some insight?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 24, 2008)

DV, or "Deo volente," is Latin for "Lord willing."


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 24, 2008)

Bradley, It means _Deo Volente_ the Latin words for the English _God Willing_


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 24, 2008)

Opss...I and Andrew both posted at the same time!


----------



## bconway52 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! Now that I know that I can get back to work. Of course, D.V.


----------



## CDM (Oct 24, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> DV, or "Deo volente," is Latin for "Lord willing."





CarlosOliveira said:


> Bradley, It means _Deo Volente_ the Latin words for the English _God Willing_





Joshua said:


> Bradley,
> 
> DV, or "Deo volente," is Latin for "Lord willing."
> 
> ...



To add my totally necessary two cents: DV, or "Deo volente," is Latin for "Lord willing."


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it means "God willing" and I can't remember where I learned it.


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 24, 2008)

It is Latin for Deo Voletne which when translated means "The Lord Be Willing". It dates back to the previous post in this thread.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## bconway52 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow. I wasn't expecting such a response! 

So, just to clarify: it does indeed mean "Lord willing" or "God willing"?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 24, 2008)

DV are my brother Dennis Vigneault's initials. 

In my humble opinion you should put LW for "Lord Willing" at the end of your posts unless you are writing to the Pope who does actually speak latin, then you can put "DV" at the end, L.W.


----------



## bconway52 (Oct 24, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> In my humble opinion you should put LW for "Lord Willing" at the end of your posts unless you are writing to the Pope who does actually speak latin, then you can put "DV" at the end, L.W.





And it would also prevent threads like this from being started....well, maybe.


----------



## TimV (Oct 24, 2008)

> In my humble opinion you should put LW for "Lord Willing" at the end of your posts unless you are writing to the Pope who does actually speak latin, then you can put "DV" at the end, L.W.



They you'd have to reform English, with f.g. for e.g., i.o.w. for i.e, t.s.a.t.p.s. for _ibid_ and t.a.m.o.e.b.i.d.w.t.s.t.t.t.u.t. for etc...


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 24, 2008)

It originally comes from the Vulgate of James 4:15,

...pro eo ut dicatis: Si Dominus voluerit...

"Instead, you ought to say, 'If the Lord wills..."

So, D.V. originally came from "Dominus voluerit," (the Lord willing, sometimes also said, "Sub conditio Jacobi" (under the condition of James)), but it has somehow over the years morphed into "Deo volente" (God willing).

D.V. can be both "God willing" and "the Lord willing."


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 24, 2008)

s.t.o.p.u.s.i.n.g.a.b.b.r.e.v.i.a.t.i.o.n.s.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 24, 2008)

It's time to close this thread. 

D.V.


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 24, 2008)

L.V.
D.V.
It's all about your POV


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 24, 2008)

I was wondering why so many theologians were also Doctors of Veterinary!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 24, 2008)

This could be handled as a quiz:


The abbreviation, D.V. is the shortened form of Deo Volente who/which is:

1. an Italian soccer star turned fashion designer
2. the former president of the Motion Picture Association
3. the former lead singer of Black Sabbath and Deo
4. what a priest says when he places the wafer on your tongue
B. Doctor of Veterinary Medicine
5. Latin for 'God willing', or
C. all of the above


----------

